# Best place to forcast seas? offshore report



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

Guys:

What is the best site to forcast how high the seas are going to be? I am sure there is a site that most of you use.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

this is the one I like best...

http://forecasts.swellwatch.com/


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

www.florida-offshore.com Go to wavecast. It has been the most accurate for me over the years.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

MrFish said:


> www.florida-offshore.com Go to wavecast. It has been the most accurate for me over the years.


 +1 on that


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

I like Weather Underground www.wunderground.com
They have a smartphone app as well.
Easy way to get to a marine forecast.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

The Florida Offshore site is real good. Another free one is Bouyweather.com, it gives a very accurate prediction for any place in the Gulf. You can get a free 2 day forecast or pay for the extended one. I generally look at Bouyweather, Florida Offshore, and NOAA and average them for a more comprehensive idea of what to expect.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

NOAA Wavewatch III
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/waves/viewer.shtml?-multi_1-gmex-

NWS National Buoy Data Center
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/Florida.shtml


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

www.swellinfo.com and then i look at the weather forecast and see what the winds are doing...its been right 90% of the time...every time:thumbsup: lol its pretty accurate


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

weather underground marine section


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

reefcast from Florida-Offshore.com is the most accurate I have come across....... I do look at others also, but reefcast rocks


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Weather underground is incredibly helpful and pretty darn accurate


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW I am suprised to see that many different sites. I'll have to check out some of those. I always use Reefcast on Florida-Offshore. If you use the supermap you can narrow the forecast down to the specific spots you plan to fish. Not sure how big the blocks on the map are but the forecast is based on the spot you click on the map not just a regional forecast. It will vary as you click locations further offshore or east and west.


----------

